# 4 Motorhome Friendly places we visited in the South West



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We have just returned from a superb 16 nights travelling around the South West. We stayed on numerous Commercial Sites but also chose to take in a few "Wild" / MH Friendly spots.

*1) East Cliffe Car Park in Teignmouth* - There were 3 MH`s here and it was a great spot with a park a short walk up the hill and the beach and town a short walk down the hill. We found a couple of great bars on the beach (The Ship and The Newquay I think, id had a few and can't recall). Parking was free from 6pm until 9am and limited to 48 hours in any one period.

*2) Paignton Promenade* - I am not entirely sure that this is an "Officially MH Friendly" spot, but we asked around and everyone said plenty of campervans used the Promenade to overnight park. I put the maximum payment into the machine and it gave me a parking ticket until 10am the next morning so I did'nt see any problems.

We had a nice meal from the Carvery at a pub called "The Spinning Wheel" (I think), and also had a few drinks at another pub on the Prom called "The Flagship".

Was a bit rowdy until the early hours with Cars and Bikes frequently racing past. Did'nt stop me getting to sleep (two good pubs seen to that) but it may not suit everybody.

*3) Marazion (St Michaels Mount)* - This place was my favourite from the 16 nights. We stayed on a Car Park in King Street next to a pub called The Godolphin Arms (Great food and some very decent "real ale" type drinks). It was a stones throw from St Michaels Mount (Island).

It was £4 to overnight park (from 4pm - 8am I think, and we were joined by another 3 MH`s. One Dutch, One French and a really nice couple from Birmingham that had visited this spot 3 times this year already).

We did a couple of nights here, moving onto the adjacent car park next to the kids playing area during the day (£3 but no overnight parking).

*4) Tintagel - King Arthurs Pub Car Park* - This is a large car park that belongs to the pub and is smack bang in the center of Tintagel with easy access to the Castle and local shops. It was £3 to Park Overnight from 5pm - 10am (I think), and the pub was very family friendly and did a great pint of Cold Guiness.

All the above were in a very clean condition when we arrived and were left in the same condition. We spent a good few hundred pounds during our stay in these areas (granted mostly on alcohol but also on Clothes, Footwear, Food, etc) and is testament to the success of the parking schemes. Other towns should sit up and take notice if they want to entice more custom.

** 5)* We also visited Tewkesbury on our return and parked up on a noted "Wild Camping Spot" at Lower Lode on the River Severn (next to the Marquis Motorhome Dealership). We parked up and it was a gorgeous spot. But, when we took a look around we saw a few campers parked opposite on a site with a lovely looking oldy worldy pub. So we moved to that instead.

1) East Cliffe - Teignmouth
http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/9448/miniimg0768.jpg

2) Paignton Promenade
http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/9011/miniimg0804.jpg

3) Marazion - The view from our window
http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/858/miniimg1198.jpg


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Some good info and pic's there Ian_n_Suzy


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi 

Glad you all had a good time down this way, stayed at a couple of those locations ourselves  

Cheers C&S


----------

